# Miami or Fort Lauderdale, Oct 31, 2 nights, any size



## melissy123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Need a place to stay pre-cruise.  Cruise leaves out of Miami on November 2, so need somewhere relatively close to the Port of Miami.


----------



## drjkn (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi

wyndham sea garden   studio  2 nights  $ 150.00 

santa barabra   10/31/2013 2 nights    1 Bedroom Deluxe  $ 200.00

or make offer

doug


----------



## melissy123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Doug, sent you a pm.  No reply.

Anyone else have anything? Not picky about unit size and location just needs to be close enough to Port of Miami to drive there on morning of November 2.


----------

